

Ask HN: Old HN links not working? - geo_t

I know there has been some recent downtime / migration issues, but none of my bookmarks to old HN submissions are working. For example:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3615966<p>Are these gone for good?
======
jaredsohn
Seems to be working now.

